# next stop - Claudio Abado



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite - Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*

*Sergei Prokofiev (1891-953)

♪ Scythian Suite, Op.20 (1916)

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela

Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

Brilliant presentation, and a very good performance.
This work is full of drama and tention without overuse of loud poverfull effects. The drama and tention is there also in the calm passages.

*youtube comments

Gustavo Dudamel was in the audience!!!
﻿
Wonderful!

good vs evil﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 1 in F major, BWV 1046 - Abbado*

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Brandenburg Concerto No 1 in F major, BWV 1046

1 [no tempo indication]
2 Adagio
3 Allegro
4 Menuet - Trio I - Menuet da capo - Polacca - etc

Orchestra Mozart
Claudio Abbado, conductor

Reggio Emilia, April 2007*

It took me long to open up for Bach, just because the material is so enormous, and because I had problems liking all the vokal and harpischord works. Now I like both, and are exploring coinsisently bit for bit. There are always a sence of calm and elegance ofer Bach


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler - Symphony No.5 - Abbado - Lucerne Festival Orchestra 2004*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No.5
Claudio Abbado
Lucerne Festival Orchestra, 2004

0:00 - Opening
I.
0:55 - Traeurmarsch. In gemessenem Schritt. Streng. Wie ein Kondukt
13:36 - Stürmisch bewegt. Mit grösster Vehemenz
II.
28:20 - Scherzo. Kräftig, Nicht zu schnell.
III.
45:17 - Adagietto. Sehr langsam.
53:49 - Rondo-Finale. Allegro-Allegro giocoso. Frisch.
1:10:10 - Credits*

youtube comments

*It's amazing to see someone in the last few years of their life conducting with such energy. RIP﻿

Probably the greatest conductor of the last 40 years...﻿

BRAVO ABBADO!!! See you soon!﻿

Rest In Peace. Thank you for the incredible interpretations.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alban Berg - Lulu Suite - Anna Prohaska, Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*

Alban Berg (1885-1935)

*♪ Lulu Suite (1934)

Anna Prohaska, soprano

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Festival at Easter
Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

Such calm and adventurous music! Really a pleasure to here and watch this. The music reminds me of icey cold water, running from a mountai glasier through unspoiled nature with rich bird and animal life.
Performance is brilliant, Abbado was obviously one of the really great.
Video presentation is also very good, with great sound, and a producer wery close to the music played. Really reccomended!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*A Russian Night - Claudio Abbado, Hélène Grimaud - Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky (HD 1080p)*

*TCHAIKOVSKY: The Tempest, op.18
RACHMANINOV: Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, Op.18
STRAVINSKY: L'Oiseau de feu

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Recorder live at Lucerne Festival in Summer, 22 August 2008*

youtube comments

*Abbado seems to have been a true gentleman, not only a great conductor. Again the wonders of Youtube and the net etc etc...what a fabulous technological world we can now enjoy. What would Melba and Caruso have made of it?

Magnificent indeed! What a marvelous orchestra and what a great Maestro. Death showed once more its utmost lack of decorum to tear away from us such a great musician.﻿

Magnificent﻿*


----------

